# Scopehosts.com - 35% Discount on 1Gbps Netherlands OpenVZ VPS Hosting



## Scopehosts (Feb 27, 2016)

*NETHERLANDS 1Gbps LINUX VPS*​ Scopehosts provides worldwide quality web hosting and supported services. Get Leased Servers, Hardwares, Networks directly from the datacenter. The OpenVZ VPS Hosting Services are located at 4 Different locations i.e, Netherlands, USA, Germany, Russia and are setup instantly. Get SolusVM Control Panel free with our all VPS Hosting Plans. 



Netherlands VPS are powered by top virtualization technology software  Netherlandsd 1Gbps integrated with SolusVM Panel. OpenVZ's virtualization provides better performance, scalability, density, dynamic resource management, and ease of administration than the alternatives.
Scopehosts cheap and best Netherlands Linux offshore VPS Packages can be the heart of your e-business or website. Take advantage of our state-of-the-art servers, fully redundant fiber network, and our team of linux specialists.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*| Datacenter Location : Netherlands (Amsterdam) | Platform : OpenVZ | Setup : Instant* | Test IP : 94.75.223.121 | *
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
*35% Onetime Discount* on Netherlands Linux VPS | Code : *[email protected]*
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
​

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
SELECT YOU PLAN
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*Plan 1 **
======================
CPU -  Intel Xeon
RAM -  768 MB
Disk Space -  50 GB 
Burstable -  1024 MB 
Bandwidth -  Unmetered 
CPU Core -  1 
*Price: € 7.99 /mo.*
==================================
*>>> ORDER NOW <<< *
==================================


*Plan 2 *
======================
CPU -  Intel Xeon
RAM -  1024 MB 
Disk Space  -  120 GB 
Burstable  -  2048 MB 
Bandwidth  -  Unmetered 
CPU Core  -  1 
*Price: € 11.99 /mo. *
==================================
*>>> ORDER NOW <<< *
==================================


*Plan 3 *
======================
CPU -  Intel Xeon
RAM -  2048 MB 
Disk Space  -  170 GB 
Burstable  -  4096 MB 
Bandwidth  -  Unmetered 
CPU Core  -  2 
*Price: € 15.99 /mo. *
==================================
*>>> ORDER NOW <<< *
==================================


*Plan 4 *
======================
CPU -  Intel Xeon
RAM -  3072 MB 
Disk Space  -  250 GB 
Burstable  -  6144 MB 
Bandwidth  -  Unmetered 
CPU Core  -  2 
*Price: € 19.99 /mo. *
==================================
*>>> ORDER NOW <<< *
==================================


*Plan 5 *
======================
CPU -  Intel Xeon
RAM -  4096 MB 
Disk Space  -  320 GB 
Burstable  -  8192 MB 
Bandwidth  -  Unmetered 
CPU Core  -  3 
*Price: € 24.99 /mo. *
==================================
*>>> ORDER NOW <<< *
==================================


*Plan 6 *
======================
CPU -  Intel Xeon
RAM -  5120 MB 
Disk Space  -  400 GB 
Burstable  -  10240 MB 
Bandwidth  -  Unmetered 
CPU Core  -  3 
*Price: € 29.99 /mo. *
==================================
*>>> ORDER NOW <<< *
==================================


*Plan 7 *    
======================
CPU -  Intel Xeon
RAM -  6144 MB 
Disk Space  -  500 GB 
Burstable  -  12288 MB 
Bandwidth  -  Unmetered 
CPU Core  -  4 
*Price: € 39.99 /mo. *
==================================
*>>> ORDER NOW <<< *
==================================


*Optional Add-ons Available Anytime*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
- Extra 1 Dedicated IP Address (IPv4) - € 3 /mo.
- Management Service - € 25/mo..
- Domain Registration (.com, .net, .org) - € 10.99 /Year
- WHMCS License (Branding) - € 14.99 /mo.
- WHMCS License (No Branding)    - € 17.99 /mo.


*Premium Pro Control Panels*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
- cPanel/WHM Panel - € 12.99 /mo.
- DirectAdmin Panel - € 12.99 /mo.
- Plesk Panel 12 - WebAdmin Edition. (10 Domains) - € 4.99 /mo.
- Plesk Panel 12 - WebPro Edition. (30 Domains) - € 9.99 /mo.
- Plesk Panel 12 - WebHost Edition. (Unlimited Domains) - € 12.99 /mo.


* Conditions Applied.
* Unmetered Bandwidth = Max 20TB/mo.
* Get Disocunt on Plan2 and above.


VERIFIED PAYMENT GATEWAYS : 
=================================================== 
Paypal  |  EBS ( Visa & Master Credit Card) |  Payza (Alertpay)  |  Skrill (MoneyBookers)  |  Bankwire Transfer  |  Perfect Money  |  OK PAY


Live Support :
==================================================
24/7 Sales/Technical Ticket System Support  
E-mail Support 
Skype Messenger Support


----------

